# Fisher Push Plates for 88 K2500



## fonty (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this site and hope that someone here can help me with the following issue.

I recently purchased a used Fisher plow for my driveway. After getting it home and looking up the install instructions on the Fisher site I find that Fisher made two different push plates for the 1988-2000 K2500 series pickups. 1 kit of push plates that fits the K1500 series and the 7200gvw K2500 series the other kit of push plates fits the 8900gvw K2500 series.
These push plates generally look the same with the exception that the light duty (7200gvw) plates look like they have an added spacer on the back of the mounting plate but the install instruction note that the extension is to be removed on the 1988 models.

The push plate part numbers are as follows:
K2500 7200gvw and K1500 series pickups
8858 Drives Side
8859 Pass Side
These parts are part of the 7138 mount kit.

















K2500 8900gvw series pickups
8767 Drives Side
8768 Pass Side
These parts are part of the 7125 mount kit.









The push plates that I have appear to be the 8900gvw series (the 7125 kit) but my truck is a 7200gvw series. So my question is can I use these plates on my truck without any modifications? Or do I need to find the push plates from the 7138 mount kit?

I held the passengers side plate up to the frame and it looks like the bolt holes line up so I am a bit confused.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your considerations

-- fonty


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

7138 and 7125 are not the same 7138 are a dime a dozen and 7125 not cheap

the diffrance is on the bolting pathern too 7138 just dont fit on hd ( with 8 wheel lug nut )2500 or 3500

if you know a good welder and metal worker you might be able to make them fit but not like fisher make them fit


----------



## 800HOrider (Nov 20, 2011)

I ended up with the same problem you did. Just look for a set of the 7138 push plates as they are easy to find.


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a very hard time finding push plates for my 98 HD 2500 so tomorrow morning Ill be customizing the ones I had from a 1/2 ton. They are pretty similar. Ill let you know how I make out.


----------



## 800HOrider (Nov 20, 2011)

dan6399;1513667 said:


> I had a very hard time finding push plates for my 98 HD 2500 so tomorrow morning Ill be customizing the ones I had from a 1/2 ton. They are pretty similar. Ill let you know how I make out.


I have a set of these for the 88 to 00 GM 2500 8 wheel lug trucks if you are looking for a set. I am in southern Maine. PM me if you are interested.


----------

